# Local ME-109



## comiso90 (Apr 24, 2008)

Clovis, Ca

N109W, Messerschmitt ME 109 C4K



I just found out that there is a ME-109 registered in my city. That does not mean that is based here though.

How do I find out where it is?

I also hear that there is a ME-108 here too on some farmers private strip.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 24, 2008)

Well first of all it is not a Bf 109. That is a HA-1112 Buchon.

It is a Spanish built version of a Bf 109G powerd by a Merlin engine.


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 24, 2008)

I noticed it had a Merlin. I's still like to see it though.
It says year built was 2000.

Is that a rebuild?

.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 24, 2008)

Looks like it may be based at Castle AFB, but I can't be sure.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 24, 2008)

The four bladed prop gives it away. Makes it look odd, too.

Charles


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 24, 2008)

evangilder said:


> Looks like it may be based at Castle AFB, but I can't be sure.




Thats 40 minutes away. They have a great aircraft museum there.

Authentic or not, it would still be cool to check out. I'm sure I would've noticed it flying over

.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 24, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> I noticed it had a Merlin. I's still like to see it though.
> It says year built was 2000.
> 
> Is that a rebuild?
> ...



It was probably restored - I looked it up on the FAA registry - it's airworthiness certificate was issued in 2000.


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 24, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> It was probably restored - I looked it up on the FAA registry - it's airworthiness certificate was issued in 2000.



Thanks for checking..

maybe the owner ran out of money and it's sitting in a barn somewhere next to the ME-108 that's supposed to be in the area too.

,


----------

